# Wanted Whizzer Motorbike



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 27, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has any project original whizzer motorbikes or original kits for sale. Also I dont really have a lot of money so it would need to be cheap. Thanks.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 27, 2015)

Oops! It can either be a project bike or a complete bike. Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE! Count on spending at least $850 on a complete used kit.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks I would be able to spend that I am just looking for something cheap.


----------



## BWbiker (Jul 28, 2015)

I've got an early 2000's NE5 complete Whizzer kit and extras- $850 plus shipping on 50lbs from Oregon. I checked the ser# with Whizzer in Tx before they closed the doors. He verified this was a good engine based on production date.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you for your offer but I would actually prefer a vintage whizzer bike, engine, or kit. I am trying to find one to be like my grandfather's 1947 h engine whizzer. Thanks.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 28, 2015)

THE STIG said:


>




I really do like this bike but it is a little out of my price range that is why I was looking for a vintage h engine kit. Thanks.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi everyone I am working out a deal for an h engine whizzer. If I get this whizzer I am going to need all cables and controls so if anyone can help with that let me know. Thanks.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi everyone please let me know if any of you have any vintage whizzer parts. If you do please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi everyone I know longer need a bike so please ignore this thread! Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Hi everyone I know longer need a bike so please ignore this thread! Thanks




what if someone finds you a complete Sportsman for $800.00???? It COULD happen.....? we can dream can't we?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 19, 2015)

If they did I would take it! Do you have one?!!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> If they did I would take it! Do you have one?!!!




no, could a had a complete one minus engine for $1200 tho-


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 19, 2015)

That isn't to bad. To bad you didn't get it.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> That isn't to bad. To bad you didn't get it.




Finally about got my Powerbike done... I'll have to post some pics soon. I also built a push me-pull me bike...not quite ready for prime time tho-
Have to test El Guapo too. Got a 24" HD wheel on her now. Anybody got a piece of motorcycle fender to donate to El Guapo? need a kool rear fender for her.


----------

